# Kein Quelltext ?



## xamunrax (13. Juli 2002)

Wie kann ich es machen das der Quelltext von meiner seite nicht angezeigt wird zB mit SSI


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (13. Juli 2002)

LOL
wie soll das denn mit ssi gehen?
du kannst den quellcode deiner seite unmöglich komplett schützen


----------



## braindad (13. Juli 2002)

deine seite lagert auf nem server, welcher die seite komplett an den client schickt, damit dieser sie auswerten und dann darstellen kann. somit sind sämtliche daten übermittelt und für den user verfügbar.

kannst ja mal ne email an MS schicken, damit sie dass, was du willst, client-seitig einbauen 

denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Nino (14. Juli 2002)

Also du kannst die rechte Maustaste blockieren.
Aber durch Ansicht --> Quelltext kann er den Quelltext immer noch sehen.
Wenn du aber oben ein Frame hinmachst, dann kann er durch 
Ansicht --> Quelltext nur noch den Quelltext vom oberen Frame sehen.

Also wenn du den Frame hinamchst und die rechte Taste blockierst, dann gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass er den Quelltext sehen kann.

Mfg
Nino


----------



## reto (14. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Nino _
> *
> Also wenn du den Frame hinamchst und die rechte Taste blockierst, dann gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass er den Quelltext sehen kann.
> *



Naja, aber im Quelltext des Framesets siehst man dann die Adresse der Seite... per Copy-Paste in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopieren und schon sind wir gleich weit.

Oder eine HTML-Seite mit einem Link auf die gewünschte Adresse machen ->rechte Maustaste ->Ziel speichern unter... So kommst du auch an den Source ran. Übrigens: So "klaut" man swf-Files 

Kurz: Verhindern, dass man sich den Quelltext ansehen kann, ist nicht möglich


----------



## Avariel (15. Juli 2002)

Jep, und das "sperren" der rechten Maustaste bringt auch´n feuchten Kericht, jeder der einigermaßen was drauf hat, überlistet das innerhalb von Sekunden.


----------



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

Dann müsste man aber auf der Windos Tastatur noch die Taste links neben "Alt Gr" blockien *g*

Was du machen kannst ist, den kompletten html code in eine php datei reinkopieren, und diese dann über eine Befehl auf deiner Seite laden lassen. und php dateien kann keiner auslesen, geschweigeden speichern.


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Juli 2002)

> Was du machen kannst ist, den kompletten html code in eine php datei reinkopieren, und diese dann über eine Befehl auf deiner Seite laden lassen. und php dateien kann keiner auslesen, geschweigeden speichern.



bringt auch nichts. wenn man in php mit echo den gesamten quelltext ausgibt, kann man das im browser immer noch sehen.
das einzige, was man nicht sehen kann, sind die php-befehle. macht ausserdem nicht besonders viel sinn, php zu benutzen, nur weil man damit html-tags ausgeben will.


----------



## brÅinstorm (15. Juli 2002)

hehe...
das wäre ja lustig.

wenn du deinen text in die php datei kopierst, dann muss er ausgegeben werden, um beim client angezeigt zu werden.

und man kann auch die geparste version einer php datei speichern.
und denn html-sc kann man immer sehen.
ohne frage.

//edit
und shcon wieder die eine minute, asphy... ^^


----------



## maho15 (15. Juli 2002)

stimmt hab ich vergessen


----------



## Ripper (15. Juli 2002)

außerdem wenn jemand deinen Quelltext sehen will (egal wie gut du den geschützt hast ) brauch er sich bloß seine iexplore zerschießen:-- dann wird nicht interpretiert sondern der quelltext ausgegeben.

*neinichwerdenichterklärenwiedasgeht*

cu ripper


----------



## Nino (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von maho15 _
> *Dann müsste man aber auf der Windos Tastatur noch die Taste links neben "Alt Gr" blockien *g**



Falls du das nicht ernst gemeinst hast, wollte ich nur mal sagen, dass man diese Taste sperren kann =)


----------



## maho15 (17. Juli 2002)

@nino

wirklich? und wie?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (17. Juli 2002)

das ging glaub ich mit mit js
aber nicht sperren nur eine andere funktion zuweisen


----------



## MistR-X (18. Juli 2002)

also ich bin durch zufall mal auf son programm gekommen was dein prob mayb lösen könnte (allerdings verspricht es nur dass der body teil protected wird und der client java script aktiviert haben muss (aber welcher honk hat das schon nicht)) naja hier is ma der link HTML Protect

// ahso wenns dir geholfen hat musst du dich natürlich nicht scheuen mich zu bewerten ^^

mfG X


----------



## Nino (19. Juli 2002)

@maho15

Wenn du diesen Script einfügst dann ist sie gesperrt und die rechte Maustaste auch noch.



> <script language=JavaScript>
> var message="";
> function clickIE() {if (document.all) {(message);return false;}}
> function clickNS(e) {if
> ...



Viel Spaß damit =)


----------



## xamunrax (21. Juli 2002)

*Und es geht doch *gg**

Also ich danke erstmal für die vielen Posts aber ich weiss das es geht und hier habt ihr das beispiel 

http://www.web16.de/salsawap/salsa/main.php

Fals ich mich irre sagt mir bescheid aber ich glaube das man hier nicht an den Q-Code kommt !


----------



## Nino (21. Juli 2002)

Tut mir Leid wenn ich dich entäusche aber man kann den Quelltext sehen.

Du musst nur genug runterscrollen.

Der "Bluff" ist ziemlich gut aber es fällt nicht jeder drauf rein =)

Mfg
Nino


----------



## maho15 (11. August 2002)

@nino

kapier ich irgendwie nicht:
"Du musst nur genug runterscrollen. "

mit Ansicht, Quelltext sieht man ihn doch?!
oder was meinst du mit runterscrollen ?


----------



## GiminiC (11. August 2002)

Mit PHP und ASP könnte man da weiterkommen,

man könnte als Oberstes ein Frame machen in welches die folgende Seite dann eingebettet ist die Frameseite geeneriert eine SessionID welche sie der Seite im Frame mit übergibt, diese fragt dann die SessionID nach gültigkeit ab.

Wenn nun einer ein Link auf diese Seite im Frame macht, dann fragt diese Seite weiterhin ab ob es eine gültige SessionID ist, ist sie es nicht könnte zum Beispiel im Quelltext dann nur stehen



> Pech gehabt, hier kommst du so nicht ran ;P



Ausserdem könnte man ein JavaScript in die Seite packen welches beim öffnen der Seite ohne umgebendes Frameset, das Frameset im gleichen Fenster aufruft, so kann man diese Seite auch nicht ohne Frameset öffnen.


----------



## brÅinstorm (11. August 2002)

kennst ihr keine code-browser?

diese browser fragen den code ab, zeigen ihn plaintext an und fürhen ihn nicht aus, also ist jede js sicherung dann überflüssig.

der kram mit der session id klappt auch nicht.

es kann doch nciht so schwer zu verstehen sein, dass der client den quelltext gesendet bekommen muss, wenn er die seite anzeigen will.

und wenn ich mir die mühe mache und einen sniffer benutze, ich komm immer an den qc ran. basta. ^_^


----------



## GiminiC (11. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von brÅinstorm _
> der kram mit der session id klappt auch nicht.



Und warum nicht?


Noch eine Lösung wäre die Seite mit Flash zu gestalten, dan sieht man lediglich die Verlinkung des Objekts, aber eine Flashdatei kann man ja auch wieder öffnen und bearbeiten :-(


----------



## Nino (12. August 2002)

@maho15

Ich habe jetzt nochmal auf die Seite geschaut und du kannst jetzt den Queltext sehen.
Aber vorher war das nicht so. Das wurde glaube ich geändert.

Fragen wir doch einfach xamunrax =)

@xamunrax

Hast du das wieder umgeändert?


----------



## Ripper (13. August 2002)

Also wie hier schon so oft gesagt wurde gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Code Wasserdicht zu schützen. Aber man kann den Code so schützen dass den nicht jeder Depp lesen kann und zwar muss die Rechte Maustaste diese Windows-Taste und die Zeile von wegen (Datei, Bearbeiten . . .)
gespeert sein.
Also basteln wir ein Fenster ohne die obige Zeile und schreiben das Script rein was weiter oben Steht.

Dann Sind wir schon recht gut geschützt.
Und die meisten verlieren sowieso das Interesse an Quellcode wenn die das man nachdenken muss um ihn zu lesen.

Cu Ripper


----------



## Nino (13. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Nino _
> *Also du kannst die rechte Maustaste blockieren.
> Aber durch Ansicht --> Quelltext kann er den Quelltext immer noch sehen.
> Wenn du aber oben ein Frame hinmachst, dann kann er durch
> ...



Also diese Methode ist immernoch am besten denke ich, für solche Leute die das Interesse verlieren wenn sie nachdenken müssen =)


----------



## Adam Wille (7. September 2002)

_aus http://selfhtml.de/forum/zeigebeitrag.php3?fid=2&id=39654&thread=39241_:


> Du fragst Leute, die normalerweise gern Information weitergeben, wie Du Information verheimlichen kannst?
> 
> Ist Dir das nicht ein bisschen ... nunja ... seltsam?
> Vergiss es einfach.


Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. September 2002)

Einigermassen sicher aber total unsinnig:

Kombination aus A) - H)

A) Vollbildmodus, b.z.w. Popup ohne Menüleisten
B) Rechte Maustaste sperren
C) Kontextmenütaste sperren, b.z.w. umprogrammieren
D) Frameset verwenden
E) Quelltext verschlüsseln
F) Blindgif über die gesamte Seite legen ( Layer )
G) NoCache Tag verwenden
H) Seite mehrfach umleiten lassen


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

ich hab mir nur das erste posting durchgelesen, also sorry wenn mein vorschlag schon mal gennat wurde.

http://www.w33k.de/main.php?cat=tutorials&subcat=webdesigntricks&page=hiebefuerdiebe

http://www.w33k.de/main.php?cat=tutorials&subcat=webdesigntricks&page=hiebefuerdiebe2

danke sam


----------



## sam (8. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RedZack _
> *http://www.w33k.de/main.php?cat=tutorials&subcat=webdesigntricks&page=hiebefuerdiebe
> 
> http://www.w33k.de/main.php?cat=tutorials&subcat=webdesigntricks&page=hiebefuerdiebe2
> ...


wheee, da kennt einer meine seite =)


----------



## Bluebird (12. November 2002)

sorry aber ich kann das Problem net verstehen

Die rechte Maustaste zu sperren ist einfach im höchsten Maße unprofessionell. Nicht, dass es leicht umgangen werden kann, was bringt euch das?

"Mein Code kann dann nicht kopiert werden" ?  ist er denn so gut?
oder besteht er zum Großteil aus Tabellen etc.

Wer seine Scripte schützen will benutzt JavaScript, was ja Clientseitig ist, sowieso nur für kleinere Aufgaben, die man überall im Internet wieder findet.

Größere Scripts löst man sowieso Serverseitig. Und der Code kann ja nun NICHT eingesehn werden. Wenn jemand freien Zugang zu meinen PHP Scripts hätte wäre ich da auch beunruhigt...


----------



## RedZack (13. November 2002)

wo du recht hast, hast du recht...


----------



## Adam Wille (14. November 2002)

Naja, so mehr oder weniger.

Was die Grundposition betrifft, so liegst du auf der guten Seite, Bluebird.

Nur 2 Punkte hierzu von mir:

1)
JavaScript ist keine rein clientseitige Scriptsprache!

2)
Warum sollten "größere Scripte" auch nur serverseitig gelöst werden?
Offline hast du den Vorteil, dass keine Kommunikation Client-Server-Client erfolgen muss, sondern eben nur auf dem Clienten gearbeitet wird.

Das sollte man nicht auf die Größe des Scriptteiles verallgemeinern, sondern der Sinn und Unsinn von Scripten, bzw. deren Alternativen richtet sich doch viel eher nach dem Einsatzgebiet und dem Nutzen des Scriptes.

schönen Abend noch,
Geist


----------



## Bluebird (14. November 2002)

zu 1) JavaScript wurde ursprünglich auch in einer Serverseitigen Version entwickelt! Die Version, die nun gebräuchlich ist, ist aber Clientseitig!

zu 2) ich kenne wenige JavaScripts, die wirklich viel machen. meistens ist doch der Schwerpunkt einer Webseite (und darum geht es ja meistens) der Austausch mit der Datenbank etc. Und die liegt nun mal auf dem Server.

Natürlich gibt es auch JavaScripts aber die werden meistens nur zur Unterstützung eingesetzt (Navigation, Bilderaufbau, wechselnde Elemente auf der Seite, ...)

Sonst geht der Trend aber eher zu Serverseitigen Anwendungen..

wäre nett wenn du mich aufklärst und mir Beispiele nennst bei denen mit umfangreichen Client-Scripten gearbeitet wird. ich lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## Adam Wille (14. November 2002)

1)
Ja, dennoch würde ich es der Form halber nicht als pure clientseitige Script/Programmiersprache bezeichnen. 

2)
Ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle keine Beispiele hier und will ehrlich gesagt meine online-Zeit nicht dafür nutzen, um Seiten nach deren JavaScripts abzuklappern. 
Dennoch bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es da keine strikte Aufteilung zwischen clientseitig-serverseitig gibt.

Geist


----------



## Bluebird (14. November 2002)

ich antworte da jetzt nicht drauf. das würde ausarten. (->ot)

@xamunrax: Problem geklärt?


----------



## RedZack (15. November 2002)

naja wenigstens wurde die ursprüngliche frage mehr oder weniger beantwortet


----------



## bruderherz (16. November 2002)

vielleicht hats schon jemand erwähnt, aber wenn du einen php fähigen server hast, dann kannst du die html datei einfach mit dateiendung .php oder .php4 ..... speichern und hochladen, dann kann man den quellcode nicht mehr sehen, aber es muss auch länger laden und nicht empfehlenswert wenn kein php drin ist

edit: sorry, hab mich geirrt!


----------



## sam (16. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nixkapier _
> *vielleicht hats schon jemand erwähnt, aber wenn du einen php fähigen server hast, dann kannst du die html datei einfach mit dateiendung .php oder .php4 ..... speichern und hochladen, dann kann man den quellcode nicht mehr sehen, aber es muss auch länger laden und nicht empfehlenswert wenn kein php drin ist *


schachsinn...
wenn du htmlcode mit ner php-endung speicherst kannste den code immernoch kopieren...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. November 2002)

LOL
nicht wirklich


----------



## Marvin (16. November 2002)

ich sag nur opera... mit einem klick kann man mal schnell javascript ausschalten dann nutzen die meisten hier vorgeschlagenen möglichkeiten schon garnichts mehr.


----------



## Fabian H (17. November 2002)

Wieso überhaupt Quelltext verstecken?
Die einzige möglichkeit is zwar PHP, aba dann werden auch nur dir PHP-Scripts versteckt, alles andere ist public.
Und Irgendeiner wird meistens den Quelltext irgendwie knacken.
Aber seid ihr wiklich so geizig und wollt dass niemand euere Arbeit sieht??

]Ton[


----------



## Bluebird (17. November 2002)

@Typohnename

ich zitiere mich ungerne selbst aber hier muss es mal sein.



> _Original geschrieben von Bluebird _
> *sorry aber ich kann das Problem net verstehen
> 
> Die rechte Maustaste zu sperren ist einfach im höchsten Maße unprofessionell. Nicht, dass es leicht umgangen werden kann, was bringt euch das?
> ...


----------



## rawuza (17. November 2002)

*100 % Sicherheit wirds nie geben!!!!*

Selbst wenn du den Quellcode einigermaßen gut sichern könntest- Wenn einer an ihn wirklich rankommen will, dann schafft er das auch! Alleine oder mit Hilfe von Hackerclans, die fast jeder um Hilfe fragen kann, der nur die geringsten Verbindungen zu so jemanden hat!

Lass es doch einfach!!!

Es ist halt nun mal so, dass man den Quelltext bekommt, wenn man auf ne Website will.

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim weiterdiskutieren!!!! Das könnt ein Tread für die Smalltalk-Section werden als Thema: Welche sinnlosen Möglichkeiten gibt um ein Dokument zu schützen!!!


----------



## Klon (17. November 2002)

Hackerclan 


... ;((


Anbei ein Auszug aus http://www.digitaldeath.de/trance.html
hab ich glaub ich auch schon x-mal gepostet das Beispiel für eine halbswegs effektive Art und Weise den Quelltext vor dem Verständniss von minderbemittelten Scriptklauern zu schützen. 
Aber auch hier ist es natürlich möglich sich kurz ein kleines JavaScript zu schreiben das das ganze als unescaped ausgibt (beispielsweise in eine Textarea...)

Quellcode schützen ist doch humbug. Warum? Warum? Warum?
Das mit den Hackerclans aus dem vorangehenden Posting lasse ich mal unkommentiert *lach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> %3Cscript%3E%0D%0A%3C%21--%0D%0Adocument.write%28unescape%28%22%253Chtml%253E%250D%250A%253Chead%253E%250D%250A%253Ctitle%253ETrance%252024/7%253C/title%253E%250D%250A%253Cstyle%2520type%253D%2522text/css%2522%253E%250D%250A%253C%2521--%2520%250D%250ABODY%2520%257Bscrollbar-face-color%253A%2520rgb%2528122%252C127%252C133%2529%253B%2520%250D%250Ascrollbar%2520-highlight-%2520color%253A%2520white%253B%2520%250D%250Ascrollbar%2520-shadow-%2520color%253A%2520white%253B%2520%250D%250Ascrollbar%2520-3dlight-%2520color%253A%2520rgb%2528122%252C127%252C133%2529%253B%2520%250D%250Ascrollbar%2520-arrow-%2520color%253A%2520rgb%2528255%252C255%252C255%2529%253B%2520%250D%250Ascrollbar%2520-track-%2520color%253A%2520white%253B%2520%250D%250Ascrollbar%2520-darkshadow-%2520color%253A%2520rgb%2528122%252C127%252C133%2529%253B%257D%250D%250Aa%253Alink%252C%2520a%253Avisited%252C%2520a%253Aactive%2520%257Bfont-size%253A%25209px%253B%2520color%253Ablack%253B%2520font-family%253A%2520Geneva%252CArial%252CHelvetica%252Csans-serif%253B%2520text-decoration%253Anone%257D%250D%250Aa%253Ahover%2520%257Bfont-size%253A9px%253B%2520color%253Ablack%253B%2520text-decoration%253Aunderline%253B%2520font-family%253A%2520Geneva%252CArial%252CHelvetica%252Csans-serif%253B%257D%250D%250A//--%253E%2520%250D%250A%253C/style%253E%250D%250A%253Cscript%2520language%253D%2522JavaScript%2522%253E%250D%250A%2509%253C%2521--%250D%250A%250D%250A%2509var%2520volume%253D50%253B%250D%250A%2509function%2520openerGo%2528url%2529%257B%250D%250A%2509%2509opener.document.location.href%253Durl%253B%250D%250A%2509%257D%250D%250A%250D%250A%2509function%2520volumePumpUp%2528%2529%257B%250D%250A%2509%2509volume%253Dvolume+10%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509if%2520%2528volume%253E100%2529%257Bvolume%253D100%253B%257D%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509setVolume%2528volume%2529%253B%250D%250A%2509%257D%250D%250A%2509%250D%250A%2509function%2520volumeDown%2528%2529%257B%250D%250A%2509%2509volume%253Dvolume-10%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509if%2520%2528volume%253C0%2529%257Bvolume%253D0%253B%257D%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509setVolume%2528volume%2529%253B%250D%250A%2509%257D%250D%250A%250D%250A%2509function%2520setVolume%2528value%2529%257B%250D%250A%2509%2509filename%253D%2522img/sound_%2522+%2528volume/10%2529+%2522.jpg%2522%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509if%2520%2528document.images%2520%2526%2526%2520document.images%255B%2527volIMG%2527%255D%2529%257B%250D%250A%2509%2509%2509document.images%255B%2527volIMG%2527%255D.src%253Dfilename%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509%257D%250D%250A%2509%2509if%2520%2528document.MediaPlayer%2529%257B%250D%250A%2509%2509%2509document.MediaPlayer.SetVolume%2528volume%2529%253B%250D%250A%2509%2509%257D%250D%250A%2509%2509focus%2528%2529%253B%250D%250A%2509%257D%2509%250D%250A%2509//--%253E%250D%250A%2509%253C/script%253E%250D%250A%250D%250A%250D%250A%253C/head%253E%250D%250A%253Cbody%2520onLoad%253D%2522setVolume%252880%2529%253B%2522%2520bgcolor%253D%2522%2523585F67%2522%253E%253Ctable%2520width%253D100%2525%2520height%253D100%2525%253E%253Ctr%2520align%253Dcenter%253E%253Ctd%2520align%253Dmiddle%253E%253Ctable%2520width%253D100%253E%250D%250A%253Cfont%2520face%253Darial%252Cverdana%2520size%253D-2%253EVolume%253A%2520%250D%250A%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%250D%250A%253Ca%2520href%253D%2522%2523%2523%2522%2520onclick%253D%2522javascript%253AvolumePumpUp%2528%2529%2522%2520%253E%250D%250A+%253C/a%253E%250D%250A%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%250D%250A%253Ca%2520href%253D%2522%2523%2523%2522%2520onclick%253D%2522javascript%253AvolumeDown%2528%2529%2522%2520%253E%250D%250A-%253C/a%253E%250D%250A%250D%250A%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253BControl%253A%250D%250A%2526nbsp%253B%250D%250A%253Ca%2520href%253D%2522%2523%2523%2522%2520onclick%253D%2522MediaPlayer.DoStop%2528%2529%2522%2520%253E%250D%250AStop%253C/a%253E%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%2526nbsp%253B%250D%250A%253Ca%2520href%253D%2522%2523%2523%2522%2520onclick%253D%2522MediaPlayer.DoPlay%2528%2529%2522%253E%250D%250A%250D%250APlay%253C/a%253E%250D%250A%250D%250A%253Cbr%253E%253Cbr%253E%250D%250A%253COBJECT%2520classid%253Dclsid%253ACFCDAA03-8BE4-11cf-B84B-0020AFBBCCFA%2520height%253D%252220%2522%2520id%253DMediaPlayer%2520width%253D%2522300%2522%253E%250D%250A%253CPARAM%2520NAME%253D%2522AUTOSTART%2522%2520VALUE%253D%2522true%2522%253E%250D%250A%253CPARAM%2520NAME%253D%2522SRC%2522%2520VALUE%253D%2522http%253A//www.digitallyimported.com/mp3/trance128k.pls%2522%253E%250D%250A%253CPARAM%2520NAME%253D%2522CONTROLS%2522%2520VALUE%253D%2522Statusfield%2522%253E%2520%250D%250A%253CEMBED%2520SRC%253D%2522http%253A//www.di.fm/mp3/trance128k.pls%2522%2520name%253D%2522MediaPlayer%2522%2520console%253D_master%2520type%253D%2522audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin%2522%2520transparentAtStart%253D%25220%2522%2520autostart%253D%2522true%2522%2520animationAtStart%253D%25220%2522%2520Controls%253D%2522Statusfield%2522%2520autoSize%253D%2522true%2522%2520displaySize%253D%25220%2522%2520HEIGHT%253D%252220%2522%2520WIDTH%253D%2522300%2522%253E%250D%250A%253C/OBJECT%253E%250D%250A%250D%250A%253Cbr%253E%253Cbr%253E%250D%250ABest%2520wishes%2520and%2520thx%2520to%2520Digitally%2520Imported%2520Radio%252C%253Cbr%253E%250D%250A%253Ca%2520href%253D%2522mailto%253Ainfo@bytephobia.de%2522%253EKlon%253C/a%253E%253C/font%253E%253C/table%253E%250D%250A%253C/td%253E%253C/tr%253E%253C/table%253E%250D%250A%253C/body%253E%250D%250A%253C/html%253E%22%29%29%3B%0D%0A//--%3E%0D%0A%3C/script%3E



Na erkennt noch wer wie das JavaScript ausschaut das die Kontrolle des eingebetteten Players kontrolliert? Na? Hm ...


----------



## Avariel (18. November 2002)

Ich find auch, dass Schützen des Quellcodes sinnlos ist. Quellcode klauen macht ja eigentlich nur der, ders selber nicht kann. Ich kenn da so ein paar Leute, die noch die typischen Frontpage-Seiten erstellen. Wenn die ne richtig gute Seite sehen, sitzen die eigentlich nur ziemlich hilflos davor, und vermuten den Einsatz von irgendwelchen ominösen Profiprogrammen und ultrakomplizierten Programmiersprachen. Auf die Idee, sich den Quellcode anzuschauen kommen die gar nicht.

Außerdem: Richtig guten Quellcode verstecken ist regelrecht Sünde!

Da war mal ne Seite von so ner Webargentur (hab den Link leider nicht mehr   ), der Quellcode von den Jungs war dermaßen übersichtlich und gut gemacht, das war fast schöner als die (ebenfalls ziemlich gute) Seite!

Also verstümmelt euren Quellcode nicht


----------



## rawuza (21. November 2002)

*KLON*

Mach dich nicht lächerlich über mich!!!!!

Klar, das sogenannte Hackerclans in Veruf geraten sind, weil alle Noobs, die mal in geocities reingekommen sind, glauben sie sind Profis und machen einen scheiss noobclan auf. Gibts massenweise!!!

Aber wieso findest du meinen Beitrag lächerlich! Es gibt tatsächlich professionelle Clans, nur kann man sie nicht auf irgendeiner dämlichen Website finden! Und die beschäftigen sich auch mit JAVAscript sicherungen und so weiter... außerdem hab ich das nur als Beispiel genannt.


----------



## Klon (21. November 2002)

Ich habe mich nicht lustig darüber gemacht 
Aber ich mußte nun mal schmunzeln 

Wenn du zu Rhino9 oder CDC gehen würdst und sagen würdst sie wären ein "Hackerclan" würden sie dir rechts und links nen Exploit an die Ohren haun ^^


----------



## rawuza (23. November 2002)

*YEAH!!!*

Ja klar, war nicht so gut ausgedrückt!!!


----------



## bruderherz (17. Dezember 2002)

könnte man den quellcode nicht verbergen, wenn man diese leiste da oben, mit js ausmacht, und die rechte maustaste sperrt?


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nixkapier _
> *könnte man den quellcode nicht verbergen, wenn man diese leiste da oben, mit js ausmacht, und die rechte maustaste sperrt? *


man kann die rechte maustaste nicht sperren, eine möglichkeit gibt es, wie man jede sperre umgehen kann.
r.maustaste links am fensterrahmen drücken, gedrückt halten und auf die seite ziehen. damit geht die r.maustaste wieder


----------



## Klon (17. Dezember 2002)

Ausserdem gibts da noch diese kleine Taste zwischen der rechten Windows und STRG Taste 

... ausser den Source über JavaScript oder diverse kommerzielle Applets zu verbergen gibts da nicht viel und auch das läßt sich mit genügend zeitlichen Engagement umgehen.

Immer noch im Raum bleibt die Frage nach dem Sinn...


----------



## Bluebird (17. Dezember 2002)

ob du ne Leiste sperren kannst ändert nichts an dem format in dem der quellcode bei dir im interpreter ankommt! und das ist nun mal html!

ES GIBT KEINEN VERNÜNFTIGEN GRUND SEINEN HTML-QUELLCODE ZU VERSTECKEN!!!


----------



## sam (17. Dezember 2002)

amen.

ich hab das gefühl, der thread führt zu nix mehr...

wer seinen code verstecken will, der sollte ihn offline anschauen, bis ihm einer abgeht, aber alles was im netz ist, kann auch gerippt/gestohlen/verändert und verdingsbumst werden
dagegen ist leider noch kein kraut gewachsen...aber ihr seid die ersten, dies mitkriegen, wenns soweit ist...verprochen 

closed oder so


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Dezember 2002)

Sorry aber soviel Schwachsinn wie in diesem Thread habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!

HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache und kein Code

Eine Auszeichnungssprache die dazu da ist dem Browser zu beschreiben wie eine Seite auszusehen hat zu verstecken zu wollen ist sowas von müllig.

PHP lösungen könnt ihr auch knicken. 
Denn damit koennt ihr das Generierte HTML auch nicht verstecken. Denn PHP wurde dazu geschaffen eben dieses HTML zu veröffentlichen (generieren)

*herzlich gelacht*

Ich frage mich wozu sollte irgendjemand HTML verstecken wollen?
HTML ist nichts das mann verstecken muss


----------

